# Illawarra Reptile Society Annual Show



## FAY (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi All
The Illawarra Reptile Society's Annual Show will be held on the Sunday 10th April 2011 at Kembla Grange Racecourse.
There will be Reptile Shows, Reptile Sales, Reptile Displays, Reptile Shops, wildlife displays, BBQ, reptile jewellery, pottery, calcium sands, etc.
There are also some great raffle prizes to be won.
There is also a train station at Kembla Grange, 2 minutes walk to the venue.
Train comes from Sydney and you need to tell the guard to stop there and the train will.I will put up a timetable shortly.

Train Timetable is as follows
Leave Bondi Junction 8.13am 9.13am 10.13am
Leave Central 8.29am 9.29am 10.29am
Leave Wollongong 10.09am 11.01am 12.09am
Arrive Kembla Grange 10.21am 11.13am 12.21pm

Note there are NO earlier trains to Kembla Grange and you MUST inform the guard that you need to alight at Kembla Grange

Trains on the way back leave Kembla Grange at 1.36pm 2.29pm 3.36pm 4.28pm

Entry Fee is $10.00 single
$5.00 Child
$25.00 Family

I posted this before but accidently deleted the thread.


----------



## Carney (Mar 29, 2011)

Wat time does everything kick off fay


----------



## FAY (Mar 29, 2011)

10.00am Carney.


----------



## killimike (Mar 29, 2011)

Just to entice people to front, should we start, here or in another thread, 'what are you going to be selling/looking for at the IRS?'

Fay, any idea how many tables have been allocated?

I am really looking forward to this, only two weeks to go!!


----------



## dossy (Mar 29, 2011)

i thought i red somewere that you could drive there your self, is that still an option.
also what carney said, what time does it start? and what time does it finish.

i cant wait for this im excited, this will be my 1st expo


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 29, 2011)

dossy said:


> i thought i red somewere that you could drive there your self, is that still an option.


 
An option ?? to drive your self there ? .... 
Not sure what you mean , but of course you can drive there , we have roads down here now  

Fay is just putting up some train information for those who cant or don't drive .


----------



## killimike (Mar 29, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> but of course you can drive there , we have roads down here now


 
Since when? 

But yeah, as a race course I imagine that there will be at least a bit of parking


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 29, 2011)

killimike said:


> Since when?


It's been a while now , Fay even just had electricity installed at her place ...


----------



## dossy (Mar 29, 2011)

leave me along guys hahaha came out wrong, i have been to events and although they hired the plcae they didnt hire the car park


----------



## killimike (Mar 29, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> It's been a while now , Fay even just had electricity installed at her place ...



Well I'll be, time flies! Electricity you say? No more need for those kero lamps to heat tubs...



dossy said:


> leave me along guys hahaha came out wrong, i have been to events and although they hired the plcae they didnt hire the car park



Fair concern, I'll leave ya along, only kidding anyhow


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 29, 2011)

dossy said:


> leave me along guys hahaha came out wrong, i have been to events and although they hired the plcae they didnt hire the car park


 
LOL , Kembla Grange is a huge race track, there will be stacks of parking etc ... But i'd get there early just in case , I get the feeling this show will be huge .


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 29, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> LOL , Kembla Grange is a huge race track, there will be stacks of parking etc ... But i'd get there early just in case , I get the feeling this show will be huge .



I'm sure it will be a massive day.
BTW to anyone who is thinking about purchasing anything on the day,bring money with you.Saves trying to find an ATM on the day.


----------



## FAY (Mar 29, 2011)

13 sales tables atm have been sold.
Should be a good array of animals....
YES, bring your cash and license if you wish to purchase animals.....there wil be NO ATM or Credit card facilities. Some of the vendors MAY have them but I am not sure.
It will be open from 10.00am to 3.00pm.

Pretty sure there will be a jumping castle...plenty of parking.

Roads down here are still dirt though


----------



## dossy (Mar 29, 2011)

no problm fay ill bring down my taring truck 

yes people im am very sleep deprived atm so im not reading my own things


----------



## spongebob (Mar 29, 2011)

Even ol' spongies got a table

Bit of a secret what I'll be bringing, but hopefully there be a few interesting critters, and some show specials.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Mar 29, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Even ol' spongies got a table
> 
> Bit of a secret what I'll be bringing, but hopefully there be a few interesting critters, and some show specials.


 
Cant wait...


----------



## Laghairt (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you bringing your Kimberley Blue Tongues Bob? I'd come just to see them again. 



spongebob said:


> Even ol' spongies got a table
> 
> Bit of a secret what I'll be bringing, but hopefully there be a few interesting critters, and some show specials.


----------



## spongebob (Mar 31, 2011)

I love to, but I'll probably be loaded down with lots of other beasties


----------



## noah07 (Mar 31, 2011)

hope fully someone with have some nice ackies there im after a pair cant wait its gunna be a great day!!


----------



## FAY (Apr 1, 2011)

Noah, we are predicting a fantastic day. A lot of work has gone into this show for it to be the BEST ever in the Illawarra.


----------



## noah07 (Apr 1, 2011)

sounds awesome i cant wait!!


----------



## FAY (Apr 2, 2011)

just over a week now.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 2, 2011)

Can I check on the catering facilities? Is it BYO or basic pie and coke or something a little more upmarket like real coffee.....


----------



## FAY (Apr 2, 2011)

There will be a BBQ
Sausage rolls, pies, cakes
A coffee van
and I think Gozleme (yum)


----------



## spongebob (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds good. Coffee van.....Turkish food.....cake..yum


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, I'm so ready for this! I went to Castle Hill show without cash and regretted it.. Time to load up my wallet haha.


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 3, 2011)

Guess what.... looks like im going  C U there guys :lol:


----------



## FAY (Apr 3, 2011)

Today week. To my knowledge there will be a Perentie on show......yay...I have never seen one of those.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 5, 2011)

5 sleeps to go


----------



## Torah (Apr 5, 2011)

Who is the organiser etc ??? I thought it was Fay but I PMd with questions/requirments for another expo to be held in Nov but he didnt get back to me so is it someone else ???


----------



## spongebob (Apr 5, 2011)

Fay is a she and yes she is the person to ask


----------



## FAY (Apr 6, 2011)

Not long to go now for the best 'Show' in NSW!!


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## James..94 (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait!!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## damoztishfank (Apr 8, 2011)

Will anyone there be selling rodents???


----------



## FAY (Apr 8, 2011)

Not sure, maybe the pet shops will be.


----------



## raged (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't wait..


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 9, 2011)

raged said:


> Can't wait..


 
I'm so excited haha, I've set up all the enclosures ready for the new purchases haha.


----------



## FAY (Apr 9, 2011)

Make sure you come and visit me moosey, I have some top animals for sale


----------



## Dusty62 (Apr 9, 2011)

cant wait, is ther going to be a table set up outside for all the car park dealings LOL


----------



## dossy (Apr 9, 2011)

1 more sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 iv never been and have no idea what to expect but im still super excited 

im trying to decide if i should wear my jumper that people would reconise me or if i should go stelth mode


----------



## spongebob (Apr 9, 2011)

Well I've spent the morning polishing up the skinks, dusting down the geckos, buffing up the goannas and primping the pygopus. Bikini Bottom has been a hive of activity and I must say I'm feeling like most of the preparation has been done


----------



## FAY (Apr 9, 2011)

dossy said:


> 1 more sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> iv never been and have no idea what to expect but im still super excited
> 
> im trying to decide if i should wear my jumper that people would reconise me or if i should go stelth mode



hehehe go stealth mode, I will be


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 9, 2011)

can't wait


----------



## FAY (Apr 9, 2011)

one more sleep


----------



## wranga (Apr 9, 2011)

if i can get the gf up we will be down in the morning


----------



## dangles (Apr 9, 2011)

If the crappy charade makes it I'll be there first thing


----------



## dossy (Apr 10, 2011)

9 hours 49 min....can you tell im excited?


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 10, 2011)

9 hours and something to go.Still packing all the gear in the car and sorting and packing reptiles :S


----------



## wayneobro (Apr 10, 2011)

Not long now


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 10, 2011)

woooooooooohooooooooo up showered now getting ready for the long drive


----------



## noah07 (Apr 10, 2011)

soo excited enclosures also ready for the ne purchases only a 1hr 15min drive for me and im there...looking forward to meeting a few of u guys also!!! BTW my name is nathan...my sons nameis noah...


----------



## onthillside (Apr 10, 2011)

I drove 13 hours for this!! Not really just moved from Bris to Syd yesterday and its the first priority for me, the unpacking can wait!!
See you all there.
T


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

haha thats the way mate!
i should be there by 12. Can't wait


----------



## dossy (Apr 10, 2011)

i was a little let down not that much to pick from in the sales section. alot of amyae and knobbies but not alot else, if that was "the best show" then iv been a little turned off expo's


----------



## wranga (Apr 10, 2011)

the other half and i got there just after opening. was some really nice snakes on display. were also some bargins to be had on the for sale tables. couldnt believe how quickly the place filled up, wow what a crowd. felt sorry for those on the end of the 150m line waiting to get in. looks like abigger venue will be needed for next year. well done IRS


----------



## lisa5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Disappointing. Good turn up alright, but way too packed- arrived early too. Not alot for sale. Felt sorry for all the rest waiting to get in- where would they go?


----------



## medz84 (Apr 10, 2011)

first expo ive been too, im guessing organisers didnt expect so many people to arrive? i thought the layout was great i walked in brought a 15 month old tanami woma
ill go again next time if its outdoors...


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

i think it was a huge success. There were people lined up for 150m. It was inside and very crowded but it had to be as the weather was raining and people need power supplies etc. Some lovely critters on display it was very nice to see some turtles there also. Well done to Fay and all the people who helped out from IRS. I think there will be a big jump in new people to the local reptile society and hopefully many new members on here. 
The only thing is that it was far too crowded and it got a bit frustrating esp with kids and people not moving in the same direction lol.
all in all very impressed.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 10, 2011)

It was an awesome day, one comment I have to make is it was a bit small to have 1 million prams (bit hard to move around the area) but all in all it was amazing! My new addition looks to be settling in + those cheap woodies and crickets didn't go a miss in my current collection either  Good Job!

Zac.


----------



## Ships (Apr 10, 2011)

I came up through the period when the zoo was the only place you could satisfy a reptile craving or the bush and it was illegal to trade or keep in any form. Having any sort of an expo was just a pipe dream. I am so thankfull for the time and effort these people put in to provide these expo's for us, we really are blessed, other parts of the country have nothing. Every time they are held people complain about the size and overcrowding, I know it does require some patience and does become a pain but ever increasing numbers at these expo's is a great thing for the hobby. Thanks guys for a great day.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

well said mate


----------



## FAY (Apr 10, 2011)

hahaha we already moved up venues from a Community centre last year. No one can predict the crowd on any given day.....maybe you have a crystal ball? LOL

There was a lot for sale, suppose depends what you are looking for. Sellers don't really have any idea what others are selling until they turn up.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations Illawara herps. Probably the most succesful expo of the last couple of years. Alot of stuff for sale, including unusual things and some nice animals on display.


----------



## Torah (Apr 10, 2011)

grimbeny said:


> Congratulations Illawara herps. Probably the most succesful expo of the last couple of years. Alot of stuff for sale, including unusual things and some nice animals on display.


 
agreed !


----------



## spongebob (Apr 10, 2011)

dossy said:


> i was a little let down not that much to pick from in the sales section. alot of amyae and knobbies but not alot else, if that was "the best show" then iv been a little turned off expo's



I'd be very curious to know what you would like to see for sale at this or any other expo.


----------



## zulu (Apr 10, 2011)

grimbeny said:


> Congratulations Illawara herps. Probably the most succesful expo of the last couple of years. Alot of stuff for sale, including unusual things and some nice animals on display.


 
Yes theyve done an outstanding job Illawarrra Herps,no doubt about it!


----------



## noah07 (Apr 10, 2011)

i think u just about covered all in the gecko department bob and those ackies u sold me have settled in nicely cheers....i think people had too many diff expectations, i went with an open mind (and wallet) lol just a bigger venue would have been awesome.


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

The Ackies there were very beautiful. They are on my wish list


----------



## zulu (Apr 10, 2011)

spongebob said:


> I'd be very curious to know what you would like to see for sale at this or any other expo.


 
Cant please everyone sponge,some one always unhappy mate,generally was enough aspidites,antaresias,spilotes,dragons and gex,monitors,they werent really short of much IMO


----------



## noah07 (Apr 10, 2011)

someone mentioned on another thread that there should have been an area for this forum where we all could have met up and had a chat...that would of been great...maybe next year we can organise something in advance.......


----------



## medz84 (Apr 10, 2011)

i went in there to find a yearling placid tanami woma and thats exactly what i got !! i feel like its christmas in april!!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

medz84 said:


> i went in there to find a yearling placid tanami woma and thats exactly what i got !! i feel like its christmas in april!!


 
Awesome!!!!! Lots of great snakes there!!
Can't wait to see some photos


----------



## jack (Apr 10, 2011)

noah07 said:


> someone mentioned on another thread that there should have been an area for this forum where we all could have met up and had a chat...that would of been great...maybe next year we can organise something in advance.......


 
i sat behind dicky's geckos all day, with my name on a tag... a few folk from here found me!


----------



## Tiliqua (Apr 10, 2011)

Arrived at 12.30 pm the 20 min wait to get in didn't really worry me as it was the first expo I wasn't buying animals at, therefore didn't worry about getting in first. Large amount of pram-pushing mums, but you can't control that. Immediately around the tables was crowded, however there was still plenty of room to move about the rest of the hall. Catering was well looked after, good variety of competition animals, retail stores seemed all equal in quality products and floorspace and various sale animals on offer (first expo in a long time with plenty of skinks for sale!), skinks, pygopods, monitors, turtles, heaps of pythons, dragons and geckoes were all for sale. Congratulations to Illawarra Reptile Club for their hard work, it certainly paid off. Overall it was a great day out, I'm sure we'll be treated to another one next year.


----------



## sammy09 (Apr 10, 2011)

lol was that you


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a nice hatchling Milii heaps of cheap crickets/woodies and some plants ! I loved it.. just got annoyed with pram people not knowing the flow of traffic (out of everyones control) ! That what I meant by my comment Fay! No insult to the expo, it was awesome.

Zac.


----------



## noah07 (Apr 10, 2011)

jack said:


> i sat behind dicky's geckos all day, with my name on a tag... a few folk from here found me!



i didnt even see brett, there was too many people there when i was there hopefully next yearit will be at a diff venue somewhere bigger but we should still organise something all us aps peeps.


----------



## FAY (Apr 10, 2011)

Big weekend for us. I am totally exhausted. Great day for us to catch up with a lot of people that we know. I was over the moon by winning 'Best in Show'....plus a host of other awards. I also won and award for our albino.
My animals are glad to be back home, but it certainly was a great day and the crowds were more than we ever imagined.


----------



## noah07 (Apr 10, 2011)

what did u have there that one best in show faye? i loved your albino to beautiful snake!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 10, 2011)

aww i had no idea who was who hahaha dang. 
I remember the albino snake though. There were some stunning snakes there!


----------



## jack (Apr 10, 2011)

least it wasn't a frog that won...


----------



## Carney (Apr 10, 2011)

wat a great day this event just keeps getting better and better just makes me want to expand my collection lol


----------



## FAY (Apr 10, 2011)

hahaha Jack , that was my frog 

Got 'Best in Show' with my perthensis.


----------



## noah07 (Apr 10, 2011)

i want to expand my collection too but i got no where to put them all ive run out of room already and im only keeping 3 diff species.


----------



## veenarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I am totally surprised that there were no Diamond Pythons for sale (hatchling/yearling) I think the only one I saw was was a large male for $395 ?
Also at the small shop trying to sell 'large mealworms' that were actually half sized super/king worms was very confusing...


----------



## FAY (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, you didn't look too hard because I sold 3 diamond hatchlings!


----------



## killimike (Apr 10, 2011)

jack said:


> i sat behind dicky's geckos all day, with my name on a tag... a few folk from here found me!


 
That was you Jack! I didn't recognise you bare-headed  I also met Spongebob and Fay.

I thought the expo was absolutely fantastic, best I have been to yet. I can't praise the IRS enough for their efforts.

There was a decent range of stuff on the seller tables, I too would be curious as to what was lacking specifically. Maybe scorpions? Tho I'm sure I was some in a commercial stall.

I was also stoked because my friend who I came with won second prize in the raffle! A ten tub rack, all ready to go. Some hassles getting it in the car, but that's half the fun.


----------



## jack (Apr 10, 2011)

killimike said:


> That was you Jack! I didn't recognise you bare-headed  I also met Spongebob and Fay.


 
it is impolite to wear a hat inside


----------



## killimike (Apr 10, 2011)

jack said:


> it is impolite to wear a hat inside


 
Touche! But next time it would be even politer to know if the levis was a boy or a girl


----------



## jack (Apr 10, 2011)

FAY said:


> hahaha Jack , that was my frog


 
looked like a canetoad...



killimike said:


> Touche! But next time it would be even politer to know if the levis was a boy or a girl


 
i was randomly saying boy or girl to anyone who asked... 
either way it was just pretty elapid food


----------



## killimike (Apr 10, 2011)

Even without the hat, you are worth your weight in politeness


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 11, 2011)

i think its the old thing you cant please all of the people all of the time i went had a great day over 6 hours in the car round trip it was so well worth it if only for the people i met and got to see again today ... besides the reptiles


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 11, 2011)

KILLIMIKE !!!!!!!! where is ur avatar pic ? no native fish, please.


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 11, 2011)

jack said:


> least it wasn't a frog that won...


 
That was the highlight of the expo for me


----------



## veenarm (Apr 11, 2011)

FAY said:


> Well, you didn't look too hard because I sold 3 diamond hatchlings!


 You must of been the only one, I asked the stores I was at and its like ' i dono ' !! 

How much were they going for? may need another one


----------



## FAY (Apr 11, 2011)

On the day I sold them for $250.00.
I only have two left, but atm are not eating well enough to sell them.


----------

